
Peter Thiel’s CS183: Startup - Class 14 Notes Essay - huetsch
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/23787022006/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-14-notes-essay
======
huetsch
This series has been some of highest quality material I have seen in a long
time regarding entrepreneurship. PG's writings are pretty good too.

Anyone have recommendations for other writings covering similar topic material
and with a similar signal-to-noise ratio?

~~~
yurka
Marc Andreessen's old blog posts.

<http://pmarchive.com/> <http://pmarca-archive.posterous.com/>

~~~
aswanson
Yeah. I wish pmarca would have stayed in the game. I got a lot out of his
short stint a few years back.

------
temphn

      But there was significantly more investment in cleantech  
      than there was in the Internet during the last decade.
    

While said as an aside, if true, this is incredibly significant. Even if there
is an internet bubble, it's hard not to argue that very real, visible progress
has been made in web technologies over the last 10 years. Whereas the price of
many forms of energy has (if anything) increased in real terms.

A glance at the numbers suggests that the government put more taxpayer money
into Solyndra type companies than it did into web startups, and that this was
one of the things that drew less scrupulous venture people to the area: use
the dumb money from the government for an exit.

------
udayj
Not specifically because of this article, but on reading the notes in the
series, I am truly amazed by this level and clarity of thought. Is this even
teachable or does it arise more out of experience, can one do something to
acquire such clarity of thought ?

------
moldbug
I find it distressing that even PT has succumbed to this Orwellian use of the
word "clean." CO2 isn't dirt.

The human instinct for hygiene is one of our most basic. When, as a calculated
public-relations maneuver, you connect a scientific hypothesis (such as a
climate model) to this instinct, you'd better make damn sure you're doing the
right thing in every way, shape or form. I hope those models are well
validated.

~~~
arohner
I get the feeling PT isn't a big believer in global warming, but the accepted
term for those kinds of investments is "cleantech". If he called it
"CO2-reducing technology investments", he'd sound like a curmudgeon who's more
interested in being pedantic on the internet than being understood. ;-)

~~~
moldbug
Sure. I wasn't harshing on PT - I'm a huge fan like all decent and reasonable
people :-) In fact I'd be careful about attributing any kind of controversial
position to him, but I must say defining thorium fission as "cleantech" is
pretty clever - talk about dirt!

